# Owncloud + Teamspeak Server -> Was für Hardware?



## Elthy (10. Februar 2014)

*Owncloud + Teamspeak Server -> Was für Hardware?*

Ich überlege mir einen Owncloud-Server zum Syncronisieren von Kontakten, Kalender etc. anzuschaffen (wie hier beschrieben). Da ich meine Daten weder Google noch irgendeinem anderen Anbieter in den Rachen schmeißen möchte wollte ich die Owncloud auf eigener Hardware im Haus laufen lassen. Nur bevor ich richtig drüber nachdenken kann muss ich erstmal wissen wie viel das ganze kosten würde, ich habe keine Ahnung welche Hardware nötig ist. Afaik können mehrere Leute ihre Kontakte so verwalten, mehr als 20 werden es aber kaum sein. Zusätzlich würde ich gerne noch einen Team-Speak Server darauf betreiben, wenn das die Hardwareanforderungen nicht zu sehr nach oben treibt...

Ich habe mal gelesen das ein Raspberry Pi nicht ganz ausreicht, aber z.B. ein NUC von Intel wie der hier mit Celeron dürfte genug sein. Was sagt ihr?


----------



## shadie (11. Februar 2014)

*AW: Owncloud + Teamspeak Server -> Was für Hardware?*

Moin,

wenn dir eine einzige Festplatte ausreicht, dann kann man zum NUC greifen.

ABER: da musst du dir noch Arbeitsspeicher dazu kaufen + eine 2,5" Festplatte.

Falls du darüber nachdenkst das Teil früher oder später auch als Homeserver zu nutzen bist du halt stark eingeschränkt.
Daher würde ich in so einem Fall eigentlich immer zum Eigenbau raten oder wenn du nicht selbst basteln willst zu dem da + Festplatte:
HP ProLiant MicroServer N54L, Turion II Neo N54L, 2GB RAM, 250GB HDD (704941-421) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------

